# Family Visa on Hold while Changing job in Dubai?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Greetings for the day!

I have to change my job, so I will have to change my visa ...

for that I need to keep my wife & son's visa on hold..by depositing AED 5000/- as a bank guarantee

Kindly advice...do i need to deposit AED 5000 for each family member or AED 5000 for all family member,

*Also suggest, do I need to present "New employment Permit" issued by the Ministry of Labor give by my new employer and "Job Offer Letter" from the new employer for depositing AED 5000/- at DNDR?*

Or DNDR will accept 5000/- with Job Offer Letter by my new employer?

Many thanks in advanced...


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Pls advice...*

Also advice...while my family visa is on hold can my wife travel to home country...

Pls help...


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

Your wife cant travel if her visa is on hold. You need to deposit 5000AED for your entire family. Go to any typing centre and they will do it for you. Also, they will be able to give you the right info on documentation as they are always updated with new rules.


----------

